# Suspension repair/chassis clean up



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Sorry if i have posted this in the wrong place..

As some of you know, the leaf spring on my Jiffy Romahome snapped a couple of years ago and I have been a lazy **** and havent done anything about it until recently.

I have removed the broken leaf spring and whole axle, and will be getting a pair of leaf spring maufactured ( if I can find somewhere)

Whilst the axle is off, I have decided to get in underneath and clean and paint up the chassis and comonents.... well would be rude not to really!

http://jiffyregister.fotopic.net/

All pictures are in there, thank you


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Had another productive day today, 

removed the second leaf spring, cleaned all loose dirt/rust etc from chassis and also took out the Gas Bottle Holding cage from within the chassis.

Once I got this home, I got the grinder and sanding disc to it, the primered it ready for spraying!

Hopefully tomorrow I will either make a start on painting the chassis, or maybe clean up and primer the axle...

Depends what time this cider allows me to wake up really! :lol:


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Some body else who likes rust  keep up the wire brushing :lol: 



Take care Les. :wink: :wink:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Blimey! That gas bottle frame must be about half the weight of the Jiffy.  

Harvey


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Cheers tinkering, I will, oh, and Ungram, weighs alot less I have removed all the grime and rust!! :lol: :lol: 

Another update added today, made the most of the sun!!!


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Another productive, yet filthy day!!

Chassis is nearly ready and all ground back, with no loose rust, all cleaned up and awaiting paint...

http://jiffyregister.fotopic.net/c1669136.html

May get some more done tomorrow


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

why ??


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Why what? :?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

or why not!


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Fair point, why not.........


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*clean up*

Hey Jiffy how about getting all those loose bits of ironwork shot blasted and powder coated, would last a good while


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Paint the rear drums and front calipers red and get the engine chrome plated


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

*Re: clean up*



Codfinger said:


> Hey Jiffy how about getting all those loose bits of ironwork shot blasted and powder coated, would last a good while


Yeah, but that would cost a bit, and as I have a few cars to get sorted this year...

Had plenty of paint left over from other applications so decided to use that.

Spending the money on other things that are required, like the leaf springs etc, then the MOT, Tax and then interior refurb.

Got a gearbox to fit on the other Jiffy, then MOT and tax for that, and also the MOT for my 4x4 tooo (yeah, far too many cars)

Hence the reason why I am not going for red and chrome, IT WOULDN'T MATCH, sorry Loddy

(still a bit unsure as to what you disapprove of though)


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Excellent photo' album and reports: keep it up  

Harvey


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Cheers Ingram,

Just got in from a 5am strat to photograph the sunrise, a fantastic morning,

off out into the sun to paint some of the bits and pieces now, make the most of it!!


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

loddy said:


> Paint the rear drums and front calipers red and get the engine chrome plated


mmmmmmm is it ignorance,snobbery or sarcasm? everything dosnt have to big to give pleasure!


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Cheers for that Karlb,

Maybe loddy may want to expand on that.....


Anyways, only got one of the chassis side covers painted today, would have done more, but went to see a Steam rail tour head through Newton Abbot, which then failed, and a bit of chaos happened..

anyway, didnt get back home to get work down, nevermind, am hoping to get more done in the evenings now they are lighter


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Jiffyman

Sorry it was ignorance, I never looked at your link and the very interesting vehicle the jiffy.

Having spent all my working life in the motor trade I got to see a lot of vehicles that had hours spent on them only to end up at the scrapyard because they weren't worthy. I can see you are passionate about what you are doing and doing it well as I can see from the photographs.

sorry again for my attempt at sarcasm, keep up the good work.

Loddy


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

No worries Loddy,

Going around various places in the Jiffies I get alot of comments about them, some good, some bad, but hey, if we all liked the same thing wouldnt life be boring!!!  

There were only around 70 base vehicles of the Jiffy made and so far I have only found four Campers, of which I have sourced two, and then someone has forwarded me pictures of one he has just converted....

OK, its not the biggest of vehicles (by a long way...) but we have thoroughly enjoyed using it in the past, and have decided that it needed a complete spruce up....

Fingers crossed, we will get out to more meetings in the future...


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

I have done a bit more to the 'van over the last couple of weeks, and have updated some pictures on my website

Plus, my girlfriends brother has started work on the other Jiffy camper which he bought off me.

http://jiffyregister.fotopic.net/

Decided to take some parts home to clean up and spray, as the Barn is about half an hours extra travel so I can get on with it straight from work!!

Cheers


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice one Jiffyman

Keep up the good work and thanks for making the effort to post links to your progress piccys. 

I love to see a bloke with obvious enthusiasm for something.


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

twinky said:


> Nice one Jiffyman
> 
> I love to see a bloke with obvious enthusiasm for something.


Not quite sure what that 'something' is though!! lol!!!

Had a lucky find whilst down there today..

Was looking through a couple of boxes and found a Long Eared Bat which had obviously fallen into it..

Got him out and he was still alive, so managed to get high up in the Barn rafters and he grabbed hold, bless the little thing..

I hope he hadnt been in the box for too long, so we shall see if it is still there next time i go down.

(and you are right, I didnt get a picture!! :roll: )

Hope the evenings will be good this week so I can get the doors and front end sprayed up!!


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Been flat on my back again today

Finished painting the rear section of the chassis,

Cleared rubbish from inside, and cleared out the cupboards, also removed the heavily sagging headlining from the cab too

Started rubbing down the Cab paintwork ready for the respray...

Updated pics here --->>> http://jiffyregister.fotopic.net/c1669136.html

Back down there tomorrow to get some more done!! :wink:


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

HURRAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

New pair of leaf springs arrived on friday, complete ith new bushes, and i am amazed how much the originals have sagged!!

So, once I come back from my short break in Newquay next weekend, I will start putting it all back together!!

I cant wait!!


----------

